# RR: 110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245



## Trout

*1.	Richter (cond.), Lear, Töpper, Haefliger, Prey, Engen, Münchener Bach-Orchester, Münchener Bach-Chor	(1964)










2.	Suzuki (cond.), Schmithüsen, Mera, Türk, Sakurada, Hida, Urano, Kooy, Bach Collegium Japan	(1998)










3.	Gardiner (cond.), Rolfe Johnson, Varcoe, Hauptmann, Argenta, Chance, Archer, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir	(1986)










4.	Harnoncourt (cond.), Blasi, Lipovšek, Rolfe, Johnson, Holl, Scharinger, Concentus Musicus Wien, Arnold Schoenberg Chor	(1993)










5.	Herreweghe (cond.), Rubens, Scholl, Padmore, Noack, Volle, Collegium Vocale Gent	(2001)










6.	Rilling (cond.), Schade, Goerne, Banse, Danz, Taylor, Schmidt, Bach-Collegium Stuttgart, Gächinger Kantorei Stuttgart	(1996)










7.	Forster (cond.), Wunderlich, Fischer-Dieskau, Grümmer, Ludwig, Traxel, Kohn, Berlin Symphony Orchestra, St. Hedwig's Cathedral Choir	(1961)










8.	Koopman (cond.), Schlick, Wessel, Türk, Kooy, Mertens, Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra, Netherlands Bach Society Choir	(1993)










9.	Parrott (cond.), Covey-Crump, Thomas, Bonner, Trevor, Taverner Consort & Players	(1990)










10.	Herreweghe (cond.), Crook, Lika, Schlick, Patriasz, Kendall, Kooy, La Chapelle Royale, Collegium Vocale Gent	(1987)









*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Richter (cond.), Lear, Töpper, Haefliger, Prey, Engen, Münchener Bach-Orchester, Münchener Bach-Chor	(1964)
2.	Suzuki (cond.), Schmithüsen, Mera, Türk, Sakurada, Hida, Urano, Kooy, Bach Collegium Japan	(1998)
3.	Gardiner (cond.), Rolfe Johnson, Varcoe, Hauptmann, Argenta, Chance, Archer, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir	(1986)
4.	Harnoncourt (cond.), Blasi, Lipovšek, Rolfe, Johnson, Holl, Scharinger, Concentus Musicus Wien, Arnold Schoenberg Chor	(1993)
5.	Herreweghe (cond.), Rubens, Scholl, Padmore, Noack, Volle, Collegium Vocale Gent	(2001)
6.	Rilling (cond.), Schade, Goerne, Banse, Danz, Taylor, Schmidt, Bach-Collegium Stuttgart, Gächinger Kantorei Stuttgart	(1996)
7.	Forster (cond.), Wunderlich, Fischer-Dieskau, Grümmer, Ludwig, Traxel, Kohn, Berlin Symphony Orchestra, St. Hedwig's Cathedral Choir	(1961)
8.	Koopman (cond.), Schlick, Wessel, Türk, Kooy, Mertens, Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra, Netherlands Bach Society Choir	(1993)
9.	Parrott (cond.), Covey-Crump, Thomas, Bonner, Trevor, Taverner Consort & Players	(1990)
10.	Herreweghe (cond.), Crook, Lika, Schlick, Patriasz, Kendall, Kooy, La Chapelle Royale, Collegium Vocale Gent	(1987)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

